# Computer schaltet sich einfach ab



## Barriow (9. August 2016)

Hallo folgendes Problem mein Computer schaltet sich einfach ab wenn ich filme schau und in office arbeite aber wenn ich zb Rainbow SIX siege auf Ultra spiele passiert nicht und ich habe keine Ahnung an was das liegen kann bitte um hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2016)

Sehr seltsam - normalerweise schaltet sich ein PC nur ab, wenn zu viel Strom benötigt wird und das Netzteil nicht mitkommt oder wenn die CPU bzw. Grafikkarte zu heiß wird... aber beides müsste normalerweise viel eher beim Spielen passieren als nur beim Filme schauen ^^  Hast du denn mal die Temperaturen der CPU überprüft? Was hast du denn genau für Hardware? Was für ein Netzteil? Ist der PC, oder lief der früher problemlos?


----------



## Barriow (9. August 2016)

Der Pc lief früher problemlos dann habe ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte, Gehäuse, SSD und ein Netzteil gekauft und alles eingebaut Windows 10 installiert und dann hatte ich das Problem auf einmal


----------



## Barriow (9. August 2016)

Die Temperatur der CPU ist 30-40 Grad

Mein Setup CPU:Intel Core i7 3770K
Mainboard: Gigabyte  Z77M-D3H
Ram: 8GB
Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX 1060


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2016)

Welches Netzteil hast du denn gekauft? Hast du noch das alte, mit dem du vlt testen kannst?

Was du auch mal machen kannst: Grafikkarte ausbauen und testweise mal die CPU-Grafik nutzen. Denn Deine Probleme sind ja NICHT beim Gamen, und wenn es dann ohne die Grafikkarte KEINE Probleme mehr gibt, könnte in der Tat das Netzteil schuld sein - vielleicht fragt die Karte aus irgendeinem Grund ganz kurz viel Strom an, und dann passiert es... vlt sitzt die Grafikkarte auch ganz simpel nicht zu 100% richtig im Slot drin, auch so was kann für Probleme sorgen.

Ach ja: sind denn ALLE Treiber aktuell? Da solltest du direkt bei Gigabyte dann mal nachsehen wegen der Boardtreiber. Und für die Grafikkarte halt bei Nvidia nachsehen.


----------



## Barriow (9. August 2016)

JA alle Treiber sind aktuell und der PC läuft einwandfrei ohne Grafikkarte hab das heute mittag getestet wusste aber nicht an was das Liegt ich werde morgen den Computer mit dem alten Netzteil testen 

Altes Netzteil 500w 80 silber
Neues Netzteil 700w 80 Bronze

wird das alte netzteil ausreichen ?


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2016)

Barriow schrieb:


> JA alle Treiber sind aktuell und der PC läuft einwandfrei ohne Grafikkarte hab das heute mittag getestet wusste aber nicht an was das Liegt ich werde morgen den Computer mit dem alten Netzteil testen
> 
> Altes Netzteil 500w 80 silber
> Neues Netzteil 700w 80 Bronze
> ...


 das kommt auf die Marke bzw. das genaue Modell an, aber 500W "silber" kann teils sogar besser als ein günstiges bronze mit (angeblich) 700W sein. Wie alt ist das silber-Modell denn? Für den PC hätte ein GUTES modernes Netzteil mit Silber- oder Gold-Zertifzierung und 400-450W übrigens schon dicke gereicht. 700W ist viel zu viel.


----------



## Barriow (10. August 2016)

Das 500w Netzteil ist das silverstone strider Essential SST-ST50D-ES und es hat nur eine 80 plus Zertifizierung 

Das neue Netzteile ist das Aero cool xpredator 700w 80 Bronze


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2016)

Barriow schrieb:


> Das 500w Netzteil ist das silverstone strider Essential SST-ST50D-ES und es hat nur eine 80 plus Zertifizierung
> 
> Das neue Netzteile ist das Aero cool xpredator 700w 80 Bronze


 naja, das ist halt eher ein "Billigmodell", müsste aber trotzdem dicke reichen. Ein 500W-Modell für 60-80€ wäre aber definitiv die bessere Wahl gewesen, am Netzteil sollte man nicht zu sehr sparen. Evlt. hat das Netzteil trotz der mehr als ausreichenden Power Probleme mit der Stabilität, WENN der PC ganz kurz mal viel Strom anfragt. Teste ruhig mal das silverstone. Und gib noch mal die genaue Bezeichnung durch, denn SST-ST50D-ES oder auch nur ST50D finde ich nicht.


----------



## Barriow (10. August 2016)

Ja also mir dem silverstone 500w läuft alles einwandfrei. Das Netzteil ist glaub schon  4-5 Jahre alt weiß nicht ob man das noch findet und könntest du mir vl bei der Auswahl von einem gutem Netzteil helfen


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2016)

Barriow schrieb:


> Ja also mir dem silverstone 500w läuft alles einwandfrei. Das Netzteil ist glaub schon  4-5 Jahre alt weiß nicht ob man das noch findet und könntest du mir vl bei der Auswahl von einem gutem Netzteil helfen


  Also, ein neues sollte zumindest die 12V auf mehrere "Leitungen" verteilt haben - das 700W-Modell hat alle 12V-Power auf einen Strang verteilt (das sieht mal, weil in den technischen Daten was von 12V: 58A steht. Besser ist, wenn es so was wie 12V1 und 12V2 mit je zB 25A wären).

Sehr gut wäre in jedem Falle ein be quiet! Straight Power 10 mit 500W, kostet aber über 80€. Das wäre es aber auch wert. Wenn es Dir zu teuer ist, sollte aber zB auch das be quiet L8 mit 500W gut sein, das kostet 60€ be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder das Pure Power 9 für ein paar Euro mehr be quiet! Pure Power 9 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder auch gut für seinen Preis wäre das hier Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dein PC wird bei voller Last nicht mehr als 350W verbrauchen, daher reicht ein gutes Modell mit Nennwert 450W dicke.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. August 2016)

Barriow schrieb:


> Ja also mir dem silverstone 500w läuft alles einwandfrei. Das Netzteil ist glaub schon  4-5 Jahre alt weiß nicht ob man das noch findet und könntest du mir vl bei der Auswahl von einem gutem Netzteil helfen



Wie ich vermutet hatte. 

Das Aerocool dürfte aber auch nicht derartige Ausfälle produzieren, da ist dann ganz klar etwas defekt. Wenn Du das erst neu gekauft hast, bist Du doch noch innerhalb der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung, oder?

Ich hatte übrigens auch fast 10 Jahre lang ein Silverstone Strider 500W-NT; ich habe es erst vor zwei Jahren getauscht (gegen ein beQuiet Straight Power 500W), weil es am Ende nicht mehr wirklich gut mit den Spitzenlasten moderner Grafikkarten zurecht kam.


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2016)

Ich würde das Aerocool auch ggf als defekt reklamieren, aber trotzdem beim Shop sagen, dass du lieber bei der Gelegenheit halt ein anderes nehmen willst.


----------



## Barriow (11. August 2016)

Ok danke für die Tipps und Infos hat mir sehr weiter geholfen


----------

